# Broken teeth



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone had their dog crack a molar? I have just noticed today that my V's large back molar (2nd to last tooth) on the top jaw is cracked vertically and I would suspect it is going to have to be puller out. 

How will the dog get on without it? It seems to be the bone crunching molar.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry your dog has broken a molar! I had a Bluetick Coonhound back in the 1990's who did the same thing. The trouble is, once it is broken it becomes susceptible to infection, so yes, it will likely need to be extracted. My dog, Elly Mae, had the broken molar extracted, took a course of antibiotics, and was just fine. They learn another way to chew. But then again, I wasn't in the habit of giving her actual bones to crunch on. I was never really sure how she managed to break a tooth. Good luck solving the dental problem!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Not surprising. Mine chews on rocks! Never thought I would need to watch him that close but, they do eat stuff that could cause damage or even death. Recently a GSP ate rat poison and almost bleed out. Prior to that, I heard about a DD that ate a fleece glove and almost died from the blockage. Once found (which wasn't easy) they cut him open, took it out and is now in perfect health! However, the owner did need to drag the credit card out back and shoot it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Depends how deep the crack is. If it fractured the root, than no doubt the molar must come out to prevent infection.

We once heard of a show dog who broke a cuspid tooth and got a Pbm crown.


----------

